# NY State Makes Evading Police Officer a Felony



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

*www.capitalnews9.com*

*Governor approves law on behalf of Craig Todeschini*
Updated: 9/13/2006 9:26:05 PM
By: Narmeen Choudhury 







Trooper Craig Todeschini was killed back in April; while in pursuit of a speeding motorcyclist, he lost control of his SUV and hit a tree. Since his tragic death, his family met with the speaker of the New York State Assembly to propose a bill that would increase the punishment and make it a felony to evade a police officer.
"We didn't really know what to expect, but having it so fresh gave us the urge to want to get it done quickly while it was still emotional. It brought back so much that we know we had to get this done for Craig," Craig Todeschini's widow Kristi Todeschini said.
Now, nearly six months later, Governor George Pataki has signed the bill into law, and the family said as long as the bill saves even one life, Craig would be happy.
"He would be so proud that we went through with this and got it accomplished, not just let it go by the wayside like it had gone so long&#8230;that we pushed so hard, and we did it in his honor," Kristi Todeschini said.
"It had never come up for a vote, and in the course of a month and a half, with the family meeting with the speaker of the assembly twice, they got the bill done, and we are going to have a good bill on the books," State Assemblyman Jeff Brown said.
Kristi is convinced this new law will deter people from fleeing a police officer in the future.
"I do think the criminals out there, a lot of them, they know the laws. So I think now, especially with all the media attention, they'll know, they'll remember, and maybe it will stop them from fleeing. Just say, 'Hey maybe i'll pull over,'" Kristi Todeschini added.
There is expected to be a ceremonial signing of the bill in the Syracuse area sometime next month.


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

good, although I think it's retarded that a Trooper had to die for these people to realise evading and endangering everyone on the road is a serious crime. I'm sure it wont stop the idiots who are already going to jail for something else (hence why they are fleeing) but hopefully other states (Massach..) will get the point.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Its a felony in Florida, as it should be in every state!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

It's a $100 civil infraction in Ma. At one time it wasn't even arrestable.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Its a felony in Florida, as it should be in every state!!


Out here too, also an automatic six month minimum in jail.


----------



## nightcopppa (Sep 4, 2004)

Does anyone have the language on the new law in NY or any of the other states? Evading can be a broad term. Does that apply to all Police interactions or just to MV stops?


----------

